# St Barts Forums > Timeless Tips - A Great Place To Start >  >  Tips for taking kids to St. Barth

## chorne

Hello all! My husband and I are returning to the island in July with our two small children in tow (5 yrs and 2.5 yrs). We have been to SBH twice before, but this is the first time with kids. Do any of you have any suggestions, recommendations, or must-dos? Any input at all is much appreciated. Activities, kid-friendly restaurants, July events, babysitting services? Also, do you guys have any information about crib and car seat rentals? We are hoping to travel light, so we would like to avoid schlepping those items if possible. We are SO excited to be able to share this awesome experience with our littles, and I want to make sure we cover all of our bases so they can truly enjoy their time and will want to return! Thank you so much in advance. :)

----------


## KevinS

Here's a link to a recent thread on baby equipment rental:

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/showthread.php/81396

----------


## KevinS

A few more threads on child-friendly restaurants:

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/showthread.php/74940
https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/showthread.php/71376
https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/showthread.php/60498

There are a few others (try an Advanced Search on "chlid friendly"), but they're older.

----------


## PBnJ

As noted in the first of Kevin's links http://www.sbhbabyitems.com is a great way to go. As for restaurants, all are very child tolerant. Sandra and I take Noah everywhere we go.

----------


## stbartshopper

We are coming with our 24 month old grandson, son and daughter in law next Feb. The Villa owner where we are staying has offered us everything we need as they have had their children and have their grandchildren to the island many times. I might suggest you discuss this with the Villa rental people such as Wimco etc. and it wouldn't surprise us if cribs, beds, life preservers, baby carriers or whatever could be made available by some of the Villa owners.

----------


## chorne

Great info...thanks so much everyone!  We're very excited!

----------


## BoatDrinks2

Chandra, 

My wife and I did this trip with our children in 2012 (same ages as yours).  We had alot of fun with them! Here are some suggestions andd things we did:
1. Take life jackets with you
2. Yellow submarine 
3. Shell Beach - shell collecting
4.  Treasure hunt on a beach, we did it on Grand Cul de Sac (x marks the spot)  brought a little treasure chest and gold coins with us
5. You can purchase beach bucket and sand toys at the the grocery store in st. jean for cheap
6. St. Jean Beach on Nikki Beach side.  Calm water and some areas offer shade
7. Gouverneur Beach - let them sit in the surf and the waves push them over.  lots of laughter
8. Exploring Gustavia on foot.  They were really intrigued by the big anchor
9. LOVED every morning trip to Petit Colombe bakery..still talk about it to this day
10. Pool time (obvious)
11. "Shirley Temple" at "On the Rocks" and then dinner at Andys Hideaway
12.  Santa Fe for dinner. Ask Manu for table next to lobster tank...it'll entertain them 
13.  Toy store across from Andys
14. Ice cream in Gustavia...the little place down from Le Repaire
15. The hidden winding road from Columbier to Flamands.  "the lombard st" of st. barts
16. We used Caroline of "Caroline and kids" to babysit one night.  She was TERRIFIC and brought toys for the children to play with. highly recommend
17. O'corail to watch the kite surfers 
18. Watching the airplanes

----------


## andynap

Excellent list. Should be one of the Tips.

----------


## MIke R

> Chandra, 
> 
> My wife and I did this trip with our children in 2012 (same ages as yours).  We had alot of fun with them! Here are some suggestions andd things we did:
> 1. Take life jackets with you
> 2. Yellow submarine 
> 3. Shell Beach - shell collecting
> 4.  Treasure hunt on a beach, we did it on Grand Cul de Sac (x marks the spot)  brought a little treasure chest and gold coins with us
> 5. You can purchase beach bucket and sand toys at the the grocery store in st. jean for cheap
> 6. St. Jean Beach on Nikki Beach side.  Calm water and some areas offer shade
> ...



very good list .....I ve done most of them with our kid who just did her 9 th trip ( she s ten)

----------


## NYCFred

<<13. Toy store across from Andys>>

+ 1. I used to hit this place for myself before the grandkids arrived....

----------


## MIke R

> <<13. Toy store across from Andys>>
> 
> + 1. I used to hit this place for myself before the grandkids arrived....



we always give it a walk through to maybe get some ideas for our toy store

----------


## elgreaux

they do have very fun things and some of the cutest stuffed animals on the planet, some of which are very out of the ordinary !

----------


## NHDiane

Toy store one of our favorites and never miss visiting at least once...very cool things!

----------


## kasi

> Chandra, 
> 
> My wife and I did this trip with our children in 2012 (same ages as yours).  We had alot of fun with them! Here are some suggestions andd things we did:
> 1. Take life jackets with you
> 2. Yellow submarine 
> 3. Shell Beach - shell collecting
> 4.  Treasure hunt on a beach, we did it on Grand Cul de Sac (x marks the spot)  brought a little treasure chest and gold coins with us
> 5. You can purchase beach bucket and sand toys at the the grocery store in st. jean for cheap
> 6. St. Jean Beach on Nikki Beach side.  Calm water and some areas offer shade
> ...



Wao thats huge list of the tips its very good for the kids and tourist who want to go for the st.Barth tour with the kids its very useful for me specially because in the next season i am going with the family member,s...

----------

